# Remote Camera under the basket



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Here is one of my shots from last weekend. I had the opportunity to set up a remote camera under the basket. A hallway provided a little protection.
I had a 7D with 17-40 mounted on it. The camera was tilted upward somewhat. The image attached was cropped considerably to capture the action.

I had a Cybersync wireless transmitter in the camera hot shoe which triggered the two strobes I was using. To trigger the camera, I used a wireless trigger made by Phottix. It was connected to the port on the side of the camera. When I pressed the button, the camera fired, which in turn fired the Alien Bee strobes that were mounted on light stands in each corner of the gym.

I hope you find some of this info helpful.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Awesome shot!

Now set one up near the cheer leaders.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Nice freeze Mike. Looks as if it worked out pretty well.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Excellent picture and thanks for the details.


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

I like it....great capture.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

Awsome picture!


----------

